# Java Moss turned yellow



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a small viv for a few months now, and I saw the Java Moss has started to look really yellow. Its almost lemon yellow. I have a misting system spraying 6 times a day for about 15-20 seconds.
Light is a 2000lm 6500K LED lamp. 
This started when I tried using nonsalted water, which I stopped 2-3 weeks after I got it, and for the past 2 months I have been using regular tap water (its pretty drinkable where I live), but the moss gets more yellow. 
It is Winter now, and the temps in the room are quite low actually, around 15 C at most of the time. I have a heat mat under the viv because it is near some mealworms and I need it for them, but I dont really think it is helping the viv, because it is just warming up the water in the false bottom.
Any ideas what to do next? RIP OFF the moss or ?  I`m ashamed to post pictures so yeah ..


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone? No one has had this problem before?


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Try using RO or distilled? How close is it to the lights?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

RO is a no go. No where to get it from. I can try mineral water from the market? 
It is 10-15 cm away from the LED light source  You think it may be too close?


----------



## Scoobs40 (Jan 25, 2015)

I would say your water is too warm if the heating pad affects the water in with the moss. Put a temp gun near it and that should help give you a better idea because you're probably inadvertently slowly cooking your moss.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Yellowing could also be a nutrient deficiency of some sort. Do you have frogs (and their feeder insects) in the tank? They can help with that kind of thing... My mosses typically do better when walked on by my frogs regularly 

Mark


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

Nothing inside. Just plants. Warm water is in the false bottom so its not in contact with the moss. It could e cold because its in a bucket in a cold room


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I would say fertilize it with diluted liquid ferts miracle gro will work even but I prefer to find one that doesn't have die in it but in a pinch it won't hurt. Leds can put plants in overdrive with the condensed light spectrums and require more ferts as it becomes a limiting factor in the viv. Diluted foliar fertilizing is great and is what I do ever second watering. And once a month I drench them to wash away excess salts.


----------



## Panther (Feb 23, 2014)

Sounds to me like it is low nitrogen. I'd also suggest using some either very diluted or totally organic fertilizer. Worm casting water works well.


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

I would suggest organic fertilizer however, even organic fertilizer is from non organic sources so the work organic is kind of misleading. The worms eat foods that were not farmed using organic practices then fed to the worms and then the bi-products (castings) are then deemed organic by usda standards. So even though they are organic the fertilizer ie NPK is still largely from non organic sources. Until we can fix this problem in our food supply we still end up with chemical fertilizer rebranded as organic after it is passed from animal to manure so in the end it's still not a whole lot better it just sounds good. For those who are interested here is one good article (of many) on the topic. http://www.biofortified.org/2013/12/organic-farming-reliant-on-synthetic-nitrogen/


----------

